# help please



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

After bragging about the angled clock i made last week end, I had a closer look today to see how I could remedy the errors in the mkI.

I noticed that there was a small gap between the pins that increased from left to right.

I was using the OP 3/8 spacer with a 3/8 bit (not mm).

I would have thought that if the fit was not right, the error would be constant ie either too loose or too tight.

Any ideas

James


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

Being unfamiliar with your set up, as well as being fairly new at this, the only way to tell I reckon would be to set it up exactly how you did before, rout it out in scrap and leave it in the jig directly after you finish. Then look for the problem with it locked in the jig. 
If I'm right you owe me a Joey. 
I always wanted a kangaroo. Train'em to kick the snot out of my neighbor kid on sight. LOL !


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Duane867 said:


> Being unfamiliar with your set up, as well as being fairly new at this, the only way to tell I reckon would be to set it up exactly how you did before, rout it out in scrap and leave it in the jig directly after you finish. Then look for the problem with it locked in the jig.
> If I'm right you owe me a Joey.
> I always wanted a kangaroo. Train'em to kick the snot out of my neighbor kid on sight. LOL !


Sorry Duane, not familiar with the Joey reference...

I was using the standard OP set up - not locked in any jig.

James


----------



## all10fingers (Aug 1, 2009)

James,I also noticed that the spaces running along the top of your pins were getting larger running from right to left. I'm a noob,so pls excuse my ignorance.Is your jig a cut through model? or is it 2 different jig templates that you cut separatly. The answer in my head is,that it was done w/2 separate jigs,because the spacing is progressivly worse as you go to the right.so,looks like one was cut w/a slightly larger spacing.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I reckon that the wood was at a slight angle when presented to the cutter, leaning slightly up at the right (looking from behind). I use these two methods depending on my mood at the time.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

all10fingers said:


> James,I also noticed that the spaces running along the top of your pins were getting larger running from right to left. I'm a noob,so pls excuse my ignorance.Is your jig a cut through model? or is it 2 different jig templates that you cut separatly. The answer in my head is,that it was done w/2 separate jigs,because the spacing is progressivly worse as you go to the right.so,looks like one was cut w/a slightly larger spacing.


Rodger,

I was using the Oak Park spacer guides - the workpiece is not locked in a jig.

That is why I thought it unusual to get an increasing error rather than a fixed error.

James


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I reckon that the wood was at a slight angle when presented to the cutter, leaning slightly up at the right (looking from behind). I use these two methods depending on my mood at the time.


Harry, to cut these joints for the angled clock, you have to use a 30 degree backer block - not straight up against a fence.

However, you have given me an idea that maybe the end of the workpiece was not square to the sides . i took it for granted that the 4 pieces in the box kit I bought were square and parallel. - maybe they weren't.

Out a fraction but not close enough..... 

James


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I realise that yours were not vertical James, it was the principle that I was attempting to illustrate.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I realise that yours were not vertical James, it was the principle that I was attempting to illustrate.


I agree 100% with the principle of supporting the workpiece whenever possible - in fact when I got my spacer jigs, I made a sliding fence similar to yours ( not as fancy as yours or BJ's - but ...)

In fact, while I was making the clock I was trying to conceive the idea of a fence to hold the workpiece at 30 degrees.

I should throw that out as a challenge to the forum. LOL :laugh:

James


----------



## RustyW (Dec 28, 2005)

James, The picture shows that the depth of cut changed as you stepped from cut to cut. Is it possible that your spacer fence was not perfectly flat on the table?


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

RustyW said:


> James, The picture shows that the depth of cut changed as you stepped from cut to cut. Is it possible that your spacer fence was not perfectly flat on the table?



Or the workpiece lifting up the backer block??

All things are possible with my woodworking, Rusty.

Thanks for that suggestion

James


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi James

Just my 2 cents,,,the stock looks like it's not flat ,on one side,looks like 1/2" and the other edge is 5/8" plus thick... but it could be the picture too 

======


----------



## Duane867 (Oct 25, 2008)

jw2170 said:


> Sorry Duane, not familiar with the Joey reference...
> 
> I was using the standard OP set up - not locked in any jig.
> 
> James


Joey = baby Kangaroo.


----------

